# Muscle Growth Part I: Why, And How, Does A Muscle Grow And Get Stronger?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In concept, weight training is a very simple practice. You lift weights, you wait a while, you do it again. You improve over time and eventually you are stronger and bigger than you were before. When you strip it down it’s really quite simple isn’t it? The problem is things don’t always go as smoothly [...]

*Read More...*


----------

